# squid quill same as cuttlebone?



## monsteramp (May 22, 2015)

is that ok for tortoise? squid bone is transparent. i keep seeing people feed the solid white cuttlebone so im not sure if this is the same. i tried searching for more info relating to calcium but google keeps giving me results of cuttlebone.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 22, 2015)

The cuttle fish looks very much like a squid, however, because your quill is clear it seems there isn't any calcium in it. But that's just a guess. I have no idea if it's the same thing or not.


----------



## monsteramp (May 22, 2015)

i gave my tort a small piece of 5mm and she ate it


----------



## Tom (May 22, 2015)

Not the same thing at all. I would not feed the squid "endo-skeleton" to a tortoise.

We use cuttle bones due to the calcium carbonate content.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 22, 2015)

Since Tom was kind enough to give me the word "endoskeleton" I did a 'net search. It seems that a squid's endoskeleton is also made up of calcium carbonate. Do your own 'net search, monsteramp, and see what you come up with.


----------



## monsteramp (May 22, 2015)

thanks. but i think i should not risk it as i dont see anyone feeding their torts this type of bone. shipping those cuttlebone is quite costly for me though


----------



## Tom (May 22, 2015)

monsteramp said:


> thanks. but i think i should not risk it as i dont see anyone feeding their torts this type of bone. shipping those cuttlebone is quite costly for me though




You don't _need_ cuttle bone. You can simply supplement with calcium carbonate powder a couple times a week.


----------

